# Evic VT VS Heat Invader Mini



## daniel craig (5/6/15)

Which device is better? I'm trying to choose between the two. What are the Pro's and Cons of each device?


----------



## stevie g (5/6/15)

I don't own the evic but do have the invader mini so here is my list.

Invader

Pros
1. Removable batteries
2. water resistant and crush proof
3. roughly the same size as my IPV mini 2
4. Temp control works perfectly
5. looks really nice with Lemo 2 on top
6. Carry a bunch of charged 18650s for even more vape time than the evic.

Cons
1. battery usage is higher in temp mode +- 25% (probably same for evic)
2. lots of clicking and holding buttons down to get to temp control adjustments (think the evic might be the same though)

The evic is cool and all but do you really want to have it out of action at inconvenient times to charge it?. I have a bunch of batteries so it made sense to get a TC mod with swappable batteries.

But if you don't have lots of batteries and considering the cost of buying them you might save more getting the evic.
And remember a stand alone charger for the batteries will be required if you choose the invader mini, further driving the price up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (5/6/15)

I have many ecigs so batteries aren't really a problem for me. 
But will the Evic be able to give off more smoke than the Heat Invader Mini ? I want the one that will be best in giving off smoke.


----------



## Q-Ball (5/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I have many ecigs so batteries aren't really a problem for me.
> But will the Evic be able to give off more smoke than the Heat Invader Mini ? I want the one that will be best in giving off smoke.


That would really depend on your tank and coil build.


----------



## stevie g (5/6/15)

agree with q-ball and I should say that either will give you great clouds. I don't think you can build anything that will have a big difference between 50 and 60 watts.

are you planning on building with nickel wire for temp control?.


----------



## shabbar (5/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I have many ecigs so batteries aren't really a problem for me.
> But will the Evic be able to give off more smoke than the Heat Invader Mini ? I want the one that will be best in giving off smoke.




Key word is vapour. 

We don't smoke, we vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (5/6/15)

when it comes to cloud chasing I would advise the following. Get something like a derringer or dark horse fir clouds and run it in normal watts mode then get a tank for all day use like the lemo 2. You are going to want a single coil tank for temp control.

the lemo 2 is no slouch either in the clouds department but it doesn't lead either.


----------



## shabbar (5/6/15)

or the subtank mini / delta 2.


----------



## daniel craig (5/6/15)

The Evic has a lower minimum resistance than the Heat Invader right? So if I use a low ohm build with the Atlantis it should go well right?


----------



## free3dom (5/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> The Evic has a lower minimum resistance than the Heat Invader right? So if I use a low ohm build with the Atlantis it should go well right?



The Evic is *only *a 60W device - haha, can't believe I said that 

If you really want to throw clouds around you will need something that pushes much more power than that. A Sigelei 100/150 would probably suit you better in this case.

Not to say the Evic VT is bad - not at all, it's probably one of the nicest Temp Control devices I've ever seen (considering the price, it definitely is). It's just the the VT is geared towards Temp Control and not high power vaping.


----------



## daniel craig (5/6/15)

What is temperature control? I've seen it alot but haven't really known what's good about it..


----------



## shabbar (5/6/15)

It limits the power to the coil so you don't get dry hits


----------



## deepest (5/6/15)

Hi Basically it measures the resistance of your coil and adjusts wattage to maintain a set temp.
You need to use nickel coils as the resistance changes in a linear fashion the hotter it gets.
Some of the mods can use titanium coils as well like the new joyetech evic vt.

In normal wattage mode the coil will run as hot as you set your wattage so it's easy to over do things.


----------



## daniel craig (5/6/15)

How does the vapor of an evic vt compare to a sigelei 100w, is there a huge difference or a small to average difference ?


----------



## daniel craig (5/6/15)

I'm not gonna drip smoke. Currently I want to get the Evic VT. But I want a device that can make alot of vapor. It doesn't have to be as much as the ones you see on YouTube, but it must be a lot.


----------



## deepest (5/6/15)

I think the evic vt 60W with the right tank will give plenty clouds in VW mode plus you have the tc mode if you wanna dabble with Temp Control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

